# Screen Protectors



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

So-

Does anyone use these?
If so, which one is the best? Is it necessary?
Which company does non-glare/non-shiney?

Input...  I need input!


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

Although I am big into protecting screens, such as with my iPod touch and previously my PDAs, I have not considered a protector for the Kindle.  Mostly because I have never even touched the screen and don't foresee an event that would actually scratch it since it is nicely covered when not reading.  Now if it were a touch screen, that would be a whole different story!


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a Boxwave on my K1 and it is great.  It is non-glare and for the most part, I don't even notice it is there.  I, too, can't forsee a need for it as I do not touch the screen and my K is in an m-edge jacket always.  But it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I also have the BoxWave ClearTouch Anti-Glare screen protector. It is non-glare and I also rarely notice it. BoxWave also carries a screen protector that is not Anti-Glare so it is important to order the correct one. My Kindle has been replaced twice due to the sun fade issue. I was able to successfully put the same BoxWave screen protector on three different Kindles.

For comments and suggestions on applying the screen protector without getting dust, lint, cat hair, etc. between it and the Kindle screen, see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6514.msg134388.html#msg134388.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't think I wanted or needed a screen protector because the Kindle does not have a touch screen. However, I go to the beach a lot and I started to think it would only take one grain of sand rubbing against the screen or some stray piece of dirt in my purse. I'm a fanatic about keeping my Kindle safe. A lot of things can scratch a screen even if it's not a touch screen.

So, after trying several screen protectors with no success I found this one:



It is crystal clear, non-glare and leaves no residue. It is washable with mild soap and re-useable. I don't even know it's there and that's important to me. I have one for my Kindle 1 and my Kindle 2. It's a great product. (No, I don't work for Boxwave.  )


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!

I knew that I'd get help finding the answer here..........
Not that I plan on touching the screen or anything- but I'd rather have it protected just in case.


----------



## carimina (Mar 20, 2009)

I got the boxwave one and eventually took it off because I couldn't get rid of the bubbles.  I tried putting water on it an I couldn't get it to apply without bubbles.  I am a perfectionist so even though the tiny 1-2 bubbles weren't in the way of the words, I couldn't help but stare at them and work at trying to smooth them out....it wasn't good.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

carimina said:


> I got the boxwave one and eventually took it off because I couldn't get rid of the bubbles. I tried putting water on it an I couldn't get it to apply without bubbles. I am a perfectionist so even though the tiny 1-2 bubbles weren't in the way of the words, I couldn't help but stare at them and work at trying to smooth them out....it wasn't good.


Did the tiny bubbles have a speck of dust in the center? The only tiny bubbles I could not use my thumb to gently push out to the edges had dust in the center. I washed the screen protector as described on the packaging and when there was no dust, there were no bubbles. I do have a couple places along the edge where I had apparently removed the light tack adhesive at the beginning.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Been careful and so far, have had no need for them.


----------



## carimina (Mar 20, 2009)

My bubbles were on the edges in the corner, small too but it was almost like it was bent a little and wouldn't lie flat because I had to pick it to keep reapplying it.


----------



## Dottiejk (Nov 10, 2008)

I also tried the Boxwave and couldn't get rid of the bubbles - only a couple and near the bottom and along the edge but annoying. I thought it was because I hadn't put it on correctly so got another one and was very, very careful and had the same problem so gave up. I have my Kindle in a cover and am careful with it so decided it didn't need the protection. 

Dottie


----------

